# Things to do When the Tarpon are Here and the Wind Doesn't Blow



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

2 for 2


----------



## Pktdeace (Apr 13, 2006)

You forgot about this one.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

The guy in this picture looks just like my relative Kieth who works for the CIA!!!

Nice job, nice fish, 

What area they holding in? Going to Port Mansfield this weekend looking for some poons


----------



## Brent (May 26, 2004)

I saw that same guy in a news print rag I picked up at the last fishing show, but I didn't recognize the name. Just who is he anyway, "Samurai Camera Hog"??? :smile: 

That's a great start and great news for the '08 season. Glad to see it. Viva Sabalo!!!!


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

congrats


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

how big was that silver king


----------



## Mizpah (Aug 27, 2004)

The Machine said:


> how big was that silver king


We didn't put a tape on them but the one in the first photo was an honest 120+. The second one was around 100 or so.


----------



## 22Gulfcoast (Jul 2, 2008)

Nice trophy....even noticed the hook placement. Quite an accomplishment!


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

We had to lip gaff the one unfortunately because where that hook was you just couldn't get your hand in its mouth without risking some major injury - even with circle hooks that happens sometimes.


----------



## Catch 22 (Jul 5, 2005)

Think I saw the fellow in the picture on America's Most Wanted. He sure looks familiar.


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

*Most wanted?*

Perhaps you saw him in SaltWater Sportsman the December 2005 issue on page 54 with huge yellowfin tuna out of Venice, La.

TC


----------

